# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Octoplus JTAG  Octoplus Box JTAG v1.0.9

## gsm_bouali

*Octoplus Box JTAG Software v1.0.9 Release Notes*  
* Added support for Qualcomm MSM8x55/7230 CPU via USB (if a user has a  device that operates within this CPU and has a TP and Full Flash file,  the user is able to choose
"Qualcomm MSM8x55/7230 (USB)" CPU in AUTO mode and restore a device by writing Full Flash file). 
* Added support via USB for the following models: > *HTC One V* - added Phone Repair (Dead Boot, Security, IMEI, CID Repair), Read Codes,
Read/Write Flash - all via USB.
> *HTC Flyer* - added Phone Repair (Dead Boot, Security, IMEI, CID Repair), Read Codes,
Read/Write Flash - all via USB.
> *HTC myTouch 4G* - added Phone Repair (Dead Boot, Security, IMEI, CID Repair), Read Codes,
Read/Write Flash - all via USB.
> *HTC Desire HD* - added Phone Repair (Dead Boot, Security, IMEI, CID Repair), Read Codes,
Read/Write Flash - all via USB.
> *HTC Desire S* - added Phone Repair (Dead Boot, Security, IMEI, CID Repair), Read Codes,
Read/Write Flash - all via USB.
> *HTC Desire Z* - added Phone Repair (Dead Boot, Security, IMEI, CID Repair), Read Codes,
Read/Write Flash - all via USB.
> *HTC Inspire 4G* - added Phone Repair (Dead Boot, Security, IMEI, CID Repair), Read Codes,
Read/Write Flash - all via USB.  
Octoplus - the best there is with the most important updates only!  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

